# what gun for squirrels ?



## whitebassbenny (Nov 6, 2007)

I have picked out 3 i can pick up for under $100 on sale. 
they would be used for squirrels and targets. All the guns shoot 1000FPS.

the choices are

Storm XT
Quest 1000X
Phantom 1000X

http://www.crosman.com/site/catalog/crosman/rifle/spring

what one would you pick? i know the scopes would be crap aswell. they are about the same gun for each but have you had problems with X and not the others.

thanks much ![/url]


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

they all look like they have the same mechanics just different stocks and scopes I like the phantom because the cross man stocks are made with soft wood


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

They'll all work Or will they  :lol:


----------



## killshot95 (Nov 12, 2007)

I have the crossman storm xt and it works great. ive killed squirrels and chipmunks with it no problem. its powerful and accurate. im not sure about the quest but i know the phantom is a great rifle as well.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

:withstupid:


> ive killed squirrels and chipmunks


why would you shoot a chipmunk


----------



## davecar9 (Nov 17, 2007)

whitebassbenny said:


> I have picked out 3 i can pick up for under $100 on sale.
> they would be used for squirrels and targets. All the guns shoot 1000FPS.
> 
> the choices are
> ...


i use a storm xt and iv took down a racoon 15 pounds and i got it right in the heart. his pelt rest on my wall. :sniper:


----------



## davecar9 (Nov 17, 2007)

yes you killed squirrle and chip munks but have you tookin down a racoon yet. i did his name is rocky the racoon.


----------



## davecar9 (Nov 17, 2007)

and yes the storm xt is a very good gun i would have to say it works best thought with a scope and holow point pellets everything else just seemed to wonder off or not as much impack but yes it is the best. and one more thing with a storm xt you can take down anything if your a good shoot. a deer anything. by the way the racoon i shoot it was 1:10 at night and i hade to use my left hand to shoot and hold the flash light in my right hand witch i usaully shoot with try that and then come to me with a story. i call myself stealth hunter. i dont shoot stumphs boy.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

:withstupid: don't brag so much we get it you shot a **** one handed do you want a medal


----------



## whitebassbenny (Nov 6, 2007)

i just picked up a storm xt today. it's very nice but have not used it yet. with the safty on the trigger stops but if i pull it and hold it for a second it shoots. does it need a break in period ?


----------



## whitebassbenny (Nov 6, 2007)

nevermind i got it to work. now somtimes when i have it on safty and hold the trigger down it does not shoot but when i flip it to fire from safe it shoots.

anyideas?

besides these little problems the gun is VERY nice and alot better then i thought it was gonna be. The gun has some power and alittle kickback.


----------



## whitebassbenny (Nov 6, 2007)

well everyone the gun broke today when i was shooting it some more to sight in the scope better. the way it broke was when i broke the barrel to load it and you bring it down like 170* there is a click which hold the barrel in place. I was just scooting it like the same old way i was doing and then broke it to load it and the click was gone and the barrel would not hold in place in order to cock it to fire.

 it was a nice gun when it lasted. went back to wallmart and returned it. I check out the stock they had and all the boxes were pretty beat up so ill be back another day.


----------



## davecar9 (Nov 17, 2007)

yes i do scott whats the biggest thing you've ever killed with a pellet gun and dont go into real guns cuz i am most positive ill beat u in the too and i see that as a good acheivement i think scoot if u knew how a real hunter hunts you would maybe get somthing every once in a while but i bet your like the others u see somthing big and u start to shake this rut season i hade to take the 22 from my friend pointing it a a 10 pointer becaue he was shaking to much. buddy intill u come on a hunt with me dont say **** okay buddy. call me when you acually achieve somthing besides finding your left shoe. and the other guy if the gun isnt clicking no more its quite an easy fix theres a pin in there that holds it back call cros man and ask for the retianing pin for the storm xt. its about $12.50 but its better then throwing the gun away. by the way i killed a squirle today hade to sneek up on him from 20yrd away but it was fun.

scott

:withstupid:


----------



## davecar9 (Nov 17, 2007)

hey white bass benny hows the gun it is a very nice gun but if its having problems and u just bought it bring it back my first one the wood cracked and this second one iv hade for almost a year as long as u use crosman silicon oil it should work for years to come. and one more thing to every one if you got a kid teach him how to hunt so they dont grow up like scott a perty pooper.

i thought this was a site where people talk about their hunts and what they've got but according to scott such talk is showing off. sorry for trying to have a conversation in detail. :******: :sniper:


----------



## davecar9 (Nov 17, 2007)

oooooooo hey i just figured out mr. scott is mister chipmunk killer well sorry for talking about my **** i shoot i must have tookin away from your chipmunk thunder so buddy shut up just because where having a detialed conversation doesnt mean u got to ruin it by opening your mouth. mr. chipmunk killer. :eyeroll:


----------



## davecar9 (Nov 17, 2007)

scottjes000 said:


> they all look like they have the same mechanics just different stocks and scopes I like the phantom because the cross man stocks are made with soft wood


crosman stocks are way harder then phantom dude iv tryed the phantom it breaks a lot and is very expensive to fix and their not as accuret


----------



## davecar9 (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote: ive killed squirrels and chipmunks yeah i got milk yeah i got chipmunks yeah i got half a brain.

scottjes000

:withstupid:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I can tell I made an enemy


> oooooooo hey i just figured out mr. scott is mister chipmunk killer well sorry for talking about my **** i shoot i must have tookin away from your chipmunk thunder


 I was asking why killshot would shoot a chipmunk first of all its illegal and second of all doesn't it just seem wrong. congraduations on the **** I just thought it sounded sorta like one of those glorified stories of a guy killing a bear one handed with knife


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey, come on, if you kill about 83 chipmunks, skin them and tan the hide. You can make a nice pair of gloves out of them. It takes about 97 to make a good sandwich. Actually if you want to come over to my buddy's house he'll let you shoot all the chipmunks you want. They eat up his garden burrow into areas of his deck. Hey, I shoot crows and I won't eat them. The farmer, whose land we hunt deer and small game on, told us one day if we see any crows shoot the darn things. They've been destroying his corn. So we decided to crow hunt one day. Made a blind, downloaded crow sounds to my Foxpro and shot 68 crows in 2 days. Hey I wouldn't shoot a chipmunk but I not going to condemn a guy for doing it. Other than crows and coyotes (which are also bothering his live stock) I eat every thing I shoot. And if I catch another groundhog in my garden I won't shoot it. I'll set a claymore mine up with a trip wire...LOL


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

And speaking of Murder. The only thing being murdered here is the English Language. LOL


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

:withstupid: :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Enough with the personal attacks....

Ryan


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I wasn't attacking I was joking. Believe me attacking would be very easy.


----------



## davecar9 (Nov 17, 2007)

you couldnt fight your way out of a paper bag


----------

